# whole home hd dvr (hr24) in a rv, swm lnb etc.



## 14.4volts (Jun 29, 2011)

so here goes, i have a customers rv that i am revamping. currently there are 5 hd tvs. a 47" and 4 32", it has an old tr5 kvh system with no recivers. i want to whole home dvr the coach with a hr24 and 2 other hd network recivers. 

I was thinking i could get the swm splitter and odu power supply and use a DTV slim line lnb in place of the wine guard lnb and things would be peachey, i am also assuming that the sk3005 locks by gps and not lnb signal. if it were the later....
I was thinking of using the winegard sk3005, it looks to be a multi lnb dish i dont think its "one wire either" not sure though. could i combine all of them to one wire and use the swm splittter and the odu power supply and isolate the power as to not burn up the wine guard lnb?

any ideas? thanks.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

You're going to need to use a SWM8 or SWiM-16 to work with the winegard sk3005, as it is a legacy dish/LNB.
Four coax from the dish to the SWiM, and then you can use single coax to feed the receivers.


----------



## 14.4volts (Jun 29, 2011)

so i guess the later  so you think it is possible, so i use a swm 8 and then the the other swm module with the odu power supply and itll work with the sk3005 lnb?
Thanks!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

14.4volts said:


> so i guess the later  so you think it is possible, so i use a swm 8 and then the the other swm module with the odu power supply and itll work with the sk3005 lnb?
> Thanks!


First off: I have no experience with the sk3005, but I googled it and saw it is similar to the slimline 5, so a SWM8 will work with it.
Four coax from the dish to the SWM8, a PI for the SWM8, and splitters as needed.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

I am not an expert on the SK3005, but by looking at the pictures, it looks like one can change the LNB to SWM LNB and just run one cable to the splitter


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

14.4volts said:


> i am also assuming that the sk3005 locks by gps and not lnb signal. if it were the later....


Like any dish, you start with the settings table and dial it in by dithering for satellite signal. I'm betting that's why they don't (can't?) use an SWiM LNB.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

peds48 said:


> I am not an expert on the SK3005, but by looking at the pictures, it looks like one can change the LNB to SWM LNB and just run one cable to the splitter


Owing to the differences in meters needed to dial in an SWM LNB, I doubt this would work.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

peds48 said:
 

> I am not an expert on the SK3005, but by looking at the pictures, it looks like one can change the LNB to SWM LNB and just run one cable to the splitter


"The problem I see" with doing/trying this is the auto alignment function of this dish.
I don't think it will function with a SWM LNB.

"As a matter of fact", here's how it's been done before: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=193241


----------



## 14.4volts (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks all for the reply(s) I was figuring the sk 3005 prob sat locked and not gps, I am not new to sat, just rusty and not up to date with anything. So sorry if these questions are newbie type, I REAL APPRECIATE the help here!

So I am gonna use a swm8, i don't think there is any reason to use a swm16, I am only gonna use 3 receivers, the whole idea behind using this system is so the customer doesn't need multiple dvrs, gets shared content between the 2 other HD receivers (not having to pick what tv you want to view your recorded show on is key here) the other idea is that since no one makes a full HD in motion directv dish that isnt 2' hi and under $5k at least they will be able to view recorded content while they are on the road. oh and shared on demand is a bonus. 

So if i use a swm8 do i still need the 21volt odu power injector that comes with home slim line system? I thought that was only to power the swm lnb. also after the swm8 I can use just a regular $9 swim 1in 4out splitter and then run one out to each reciever?

so i see the system like this, sk 3005 to swm8 using the power supply that comes with the swm8, one output from the swm8 to a swim splitter and then running each output to a receiver. done. sound good?

IF anyone is wondering why, who needs this. Every TV in this coach is 1080p least the 2, 720p 22" panels. there are 4 32" panels and one 47" not a typical grand dad rv!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Generally sounds right. Since connected home networking looks to also be on the table, the splitters need to be the green labeled type, to work with DECA.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

With the SWM8, you do not need a power inserter for the ODU (the SWM powers the LNB), but you do need a power inserter for the SWM. It is a powered multiswitch.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

carl6 said:


> With the SWM8, *you do not need a power inserter for the ODU* (the SWM powers the LNB), but you do need a power inserter for the SWM. It is a powered multiswitch.


Not sure but I think this was for the sk 3005, which will still need power.


----------



## 14.4volts (Jun 29, 2011)

This for the Sk 3005, I'll get the swm8 with the power supply, that was the plan any way. So I am confused, the swm8 should feed power to the legacy lnb on the Sk 3005, I don't need any other power inserter correct?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

14.4volts said:


> This for the Sk 3005, I'll get the swm8 with the power supply, that was the plan any way. So I am confused, the swm8 should feed power to the legacy lnb on the Sk 3005, I don't need any other power inserter correct?


I think you still need to power the sk3005, but after that, only the SWM8 will need power [other than the receivers of course].


----------



## 14.4volts (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks for all the help, starting the install tonight. it deffinatley wont look like the install in the link you gave me The type of customers I have would eat me alive if it looked like that. 

I am replacing an old KVH auto dishnetwork piece with the winegaurd, that wineguard is HUGE! it weighs 40+LBS ATLEAST! 

So heres how the setup is going to go, ive got 2 RG6 coax on the roof going in, ( i suppose one is a back up now ) the winguard 4 out into the swm8, and one out thru the already present coax.
ill grab the feed from the swm8 in the bulk head where the old splitter resides and use the swm splitter in its place. 
Theres already coax ran to all the places I am adding recivers so less work for me!
ive got the new decca piece ill throw in up front and life is good, makes my job easy on this part anyway, its a $300k coach and had first gen HD so thankfully they used RG6 thru the whole coach when it was built, other wise I wouldnt be sleeping the next few days being the coach leaves tue.

Installing a couple HDMI ovre coax wyrestorm pieces and its HDMI EVERY PLACE! 

Ill post some pics when I finish.

Cheers!


----------

